# iPod your VW Touareg!!



## ipod_your_touareg (Aug 3, 2004)

*iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready?*

As a owner of 2 iPods(one normal iPod and one iPod Mini), I really want
to hook my iPod up seamlessly with my new Touareg.
Is there any move VW will take like BMW did? Creating an adapter for iPod
with Monsoon system should increase VW sales.
If there is no elegant solution for Touareg, I am sure some potential Touareg
buyer who happens to be an iPod user like I am will choose BMW.
Even as a loyal VW customer(I have a 2001 Jetta Wagon and a 2004 Touareg), I will go for a (2005 or 2006 or 2007?) BMW for my next new vehicle purchase so that I can listen to my music collection in my iPod for a long road trip..
I bought my Touareg in early May of 2004. A few weeks later, the iPod adapter for 
BMW vehicles comes out. I may switch to buy a BMW if it comes out earlier.
VW used Apple iPod to bundle with New Beetles last year. 
When will we see an advertisement saying "Your Touareg is iPod ready"?
Please remember that Apple iPod is not a niche player for Mac users(5% minority) anymore. It is the No. 1 MP3 player now! A Touareg buyer should be able to buy an iPod 
without a second thought if he really likes it.

iPod and VW owners, please reply this post to make VW noticed.

_Modified by ipod_your_touareg at 8:53 PM 8-3-2004_


_Modified by ipod_your_touareg at 8:53 PM 8-3-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (ipod_your_touareg)*

Several solutions already exist from different vendors like Blitzsafe, icelink and myself. These solutions work for both standard radio and navigation radio. You can connect an iPod to your navigation radio for as little as $18 to as much as $229 for the icelink. Blitzsafe connection for the standard radio is about $70.
I believe the icelink works with either radio and provides the same control as the BMW adapter does but the downside is that you lose your CD changer.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

The icelink is almost exactley the same as the bmw-ipod thing.


----------



## ipod_your_touareg (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

How about those Touaregs which do not have the Nav. Audio input?
Also I think putting an iPod on the back of CD changer is kind of inconvenient:
You not only lose your CD changer space but also stuck your iPod there.
Putting an iPod adapter in the glove box is a better solution. You can easily take
your iPod out and clip to your belt or whatever. 
Having too much wire around the shift handle is definitely not the best solution.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (ipod_your_touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipod_your_touareg* »_How about those Touaregs which do not have the Nav. Audio input?
Also I think putting an iPod on the back of CD changer is kind of inconvenient:
You not only lose your CD changer space but also stuck your iPod there.
Putting an iPod adapter in the glove box is a better solution. You can easily take
your iPod out and clip to your belt or whatever. 
Having too much wire around the shift handle is definitely not the best solution.

As I said, I think the icelink will work for the standard radio. I am pretty sure it connects through the CD changer port on the back of the radio on either radio. I wouldn't be surprised if this is the way that the BMW system works too.
Regardless, I think the BMW system is being oversold. The way an iPod works is that it will turn on when power is applied but it won't shut down when power is stopped. So the BMW drivers who think they can keep the iPod out of sight in their glovebox are going to be in for a rude surprise when they find out that they have to open the glovebox to shut down the iPod.
For a better solution with a hidden iPod, you might use the product we discussed yesterday: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...43700


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (ipod_your_touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipod_your_touareg* »_
You not only lose your CD changer space but also stuck your iPod there.

This is exactly what happen with the BMW mount. It's takes the place of the CD changer. You also can't use it on a system with DSP, or with NAV (which has DSP). The BMW solution is not nearly as nice os you think. As for loosing the CD changer, they are switches that will allow you to keep you CD changer and still have an AUX source or two.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (ipod_your_touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipod_your_touareg* »_As a owner of 2 iPods(one normal iPod and one iPod Mini), I really want
to hook my iPod up seamlessly with my new Touareg.
Even as a loyal VW customer(I have a 2001 Jetta Wagon and a 2004 Touareg), I will go for a (2005 or 2006 or 2007?) BMW 

When talking about digital music technology a two or three year horizon is very far. I wouldn't make plans for then based on what is available now or even next year.
In case it isn't clear from other posts, you can use a Blitzsafe or an Icelink without physically locating the iPod at the CD changer. It simply uses the CD changer port on the back of the head unit. Take a look at Spockcat's page for pictures of some nice iPod installs. Mine is a hybrid of what you'll see there. I personally think it is more convenient than having the iPod in the glovebox.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (TregOH)*

This post is ponderous...am I the only one who wants to close their head in a steel fire door?


----------



## ipod_your_touareg (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (TregOH)*

As far as I can imagine, the best solution is that VW preinstall some audio input jacket on the top 
of the dashboard. The audio input jacket can be hiden beneath the foldable cover.

Please see picture attached.








We can even sit an iPod dock over there.
This way, actually we can output the audio from any MP3 player into the car stereo.
If VW can preinstall the CD changer wire(costs more to wire from the front to the back) , why can't they preinstall an extra audio
input jacket(which actually costs less than USD 50 cent) some other place?
As far as I can imagine, nobody will pay $200 for a CD changer which only holds 6 cds
or 100 songs. Why won't you pay $249 for an iPod Mini which holds 1000 songs or $299 for an 20GB iPod holds 5000 songs.
The market for CD changer will be gone soon.

_Modified by ipod_your_touareg at 11:22 PM 8-3-2004_


_Modified by ipod_your_touareg at 11:32 PM 8-3-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (Leweyb)*

Did I miss something? i was trying to be helpful.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (ipod_your_touareg)*

We can stick it anywhere you like, just plug into the changer socket in the back of your radio, power from a switched source unless you plan on listening while the car is off, in which case you may want a addtl power switch placed in one of the knock-outs lower on the dash so your Sik-Imp doesnt run 24/7.


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

if vw installed an audio input jack, you'd be stuck using the headphone out from the ipod, which is not as good sounding as the bottom line-out connection and which would require additional wiring to allow the ipod to charge. The blitsafe-belkin adaptor (which is improved upon by the enfig folks) is an ideal setup for this imho and brings more convenience/etc. than the bmw solution.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (dsacks)*

OK, this is not as convenient, but you can buy a Pocket Dock for your dock-able iPod. It now has dock audio out port.


_Modified by aircooled at 5:52 PM 8-3-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (dsacks)*

Not so sure the output of the bottom line-out connection is any better than the headphone plug but nevertheless, the two best solutions I see are;
1) for an exposed mode: Seidio iMount








2) for a more concealed mode: sik imp









These need to be used in conjunction with a cable or adapter to get the audio into the radio.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (ipod_your_touareg)*

I love my IceLink Ipod connector. I've had it for several months now and it works perfectly.
Yes, it plugs into the back of the radio and replaced the CD changer.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (CaptainT-reg)*

what controls do you pick up when using the ice link, vs the blitz for those who are not aware of the differences sir?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (Leweyb)*

Here is their details page: http://www.densionusa.com/x/in...id=80
Unfortunately it gives no details on how it is contolled by the radio.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_what controls do you pick up when using the ice link, vs the blitz for those who are not aware of the differences sir?

The Ipod turns on and off with the car. Volume and track up/down controlls work on the steering wheel and the Ipod recharges when in the cradle.
I like that it's so easy to remove from the car, as I also use it as a USB/Firewire portable hard drive for files. Just drop it in the cradle and you're done. When parking in less than desirable areas, I can easily lift it out of the cradle and put it in the armrest compartment.
Furthermore, it was very easy to install.
I love it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_The Ipod turns on and off with the car. Volume and track up/down controlls work on the steering wheel and the Ipod recharges when in the cradle.
I like that it's so easy to remove from the car, as I also use it as a USB/Firewire portable hard drive for files. Just drop it in the cradle and you're done. When parking in less than desirable areas, I can easily lift it out of the cradle and put it in the armrest compartment.
Furthermore, it was very easy to install.
I love it.

I would like to know how they make it shut off with the car? Are you sure it does this? 
Using the iMount in a switched 12V plug, my iPod will come on with power but will not shut off. If it really can be done, then I am going to contact iMount and ask them if they know of this and can incorporate it into their mount.
I agree that the iPod is great because you can simply remove it from the cradle and hide it when parking.


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_










good placement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

As far as I can tell, the ipod turns off when I turn off the ignition. The song stops playing and the screen goes blank. It then resumes exactly where it stopped when I turn the car back on.
At first I was a little worried because the Ipod seems to continuously charge while in the cradle (even when the car is off). But I haven't had any battery problems at all. Eventually, the Ipod does display that it is fully charged, so I don't know if at that point the Ipod continues to draw current in smaller quantities.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_As far as I can tell, the ipod turns off when I turn off the ignition. The song stops playing and the screen goes blank. It then resumes exactly where it stopped when I turn the car back on.
At first I was a little worried because the Ipod seems to continuously charge while in the cradle (even when the car is off). But I haven't had any battery problems at all. Eventually, the Ipod does display that it is fully charged, so I don't know if at that point the Ipod continues to draw current in smaller quantities.

That is interesting. There must be a signal sent to the iPod on accessory shutdown but the unit is also powered by an unswitched circuit. This unit plugs into the back of the radio? Do you also have to feed it another power wire?


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_That is interesting. There must be a signal sent to the iPod on accessory shutdown but the unit is also powered by an unswitched circuit. This unit plugs into the back of the radio? Do you also have to feed it another power wire?

No. It only uses the CD changer port on the back of the radio.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (CaptainT-reg)*

So basically, the Icelink is identical to the BMW functionality: it takes the place of your CD changer, draws power from the car & uses only the line out\sync\power connector at the bottom of the iPod. With the BMW solution, I know that you can create playlists on the iPod that can be accessed by selecting CD1, CD2 etc. on the changer interface...does that work as well?


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_
When parking in less than desirable areas, I can easily lift it out of the cradle and put it in the armrest compartment.


Another thing I like is that the center compartment is pretty well insulated. Here in the VERY hot TX weather it is not good for the iPod to get to extreme heats when I leave it in the car... but putting it in that compartment keeps it at a "safe" temperature.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (miked112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miked112* »_ I know that you can create playlists on the iPod that can be accessed by selecting CD1, CD2 etc. on the changer interface...does that work as well?

That is the only known difference between the IceLink and BMW-Ipod. The technology for this interface is somewhat simple, it just has to mimic a CD changer. If BMW created a real interface with a nice dock and it displayed track names, then I would be interested.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (RamshakleZ)*

in a seemingly unrelatred, but somewhat related thought...I am embarking (now how often do you really get to say embarking???) on the install of my dvd playa (cuz 'm a playa, dont hate the man, hate the game) in my glovebox. 
With the sucessful integration of the ipod blitz-aux-sik (heretofore to be referred to as BAS) harness let us focus on the intergration, as mentioned in previous posts, of another audio source...in my case, the dvd player being installed in my glovebox. The sik-imp uses a stereo 1/8 mini, wht not attack the stereo audio signals there? 
I had originally thought of a somewhat "ghetto" Two Way 1/8" Stereo Y adapter








http://www.radioshack.com/prod...D2570
I have some tech weenies working on a quad pole triple throw?? Switch, and placing all of the items on switched power.
We'll see..hope to get it all running by Sunday.
Oh yeah and the 930 is still for sale...lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Oh yeah and the 930 is still for sale...lol

Trade it for a Buell straight out?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

it and 20 grand .....sure


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (Leweyb)*

What year is the 930? If it is yours, it must be in perfect condition too?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

Its a 1977 with 12,000 miles. I just did 15000 in upgrades, new fuchs, tires, clutch, carpets...










_Modified by Leweyb at 12:01 PM 8-5-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (Leweyb)*

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeee
and ot







but its parked NEXT to my Treg


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (Leweyb)*

I love that license plate number, it's real swirly.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (mdjak)*

played around today on sunrise highway with a GT3...obeying all speed limits and laws, mind you...those things are slowwwwwwwww from40 to 60 mph


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

Let me get this right...
If you use the IceLink, do you lose the CD Changer? Picture looks like you still have CD changer or is that just playlist?
I need both CD Changer and iPod...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

Correct, NO CD Changer with the Icelink, Blitzsafe or Phatbox. They all use the CD changer port to enter into the head unit.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

Again, just rip all your CD's to MP3 and all your problems will be solved. You still have the in dash CD player in the rare instance that you need to play a CD.
Use the Ipod and don't look back!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (CaptainT-reg)*

I have to stongly agree. the only reason that I use my CD Changer is because my old 1G click wheel iPod is kind of a lame duck and is very quiet when attached to my NAV (this is a function of my iPod). I have ordered a new 3G 20GB iPod (on sale because it is now a previous generation model) and I expect it will function much better, not to mention it will hold almost all of the music I OWN (over 20GB, yes all legal).


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Correct, NO CD Changer with the Icelink, Blitzsafe or Phatbox. They all use the CD changer port to enter into the head unit.

you sure jim? you sure it doesnt hook up to the phone jack? lol
Oh yeah I paid you 20 for the radio tools, whattheheck, I will be sending you back the plastic plug clippy thing, I assume you need it, is that a correct assumption sir????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_you sure jim? you sure it doesnt hook up to the phone jack? lol
Oh yeah I paid you 20 for the radio tools, whattheheck, I will be sending you back the plastic plug clippy thing, I assume you need it, is that a correct assumption sir????

110% sure.
Thanks. I really don't need the black clip. I've got about 90 more of them. Keep it. Maybe some day you will decide to connect a bluetooth kit to your radio and you will need it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

thank you sir..


----------



## ibagwan (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

you lose the CD changer but why would you need or want one if you have an iPod?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (ibagwan)*

For the times you want to play a cd, and you are using the navigation. Or when the Ipod dies OR you forget it at home.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

Exactly. Sometimes my wife brings along a case of CDs because she doesn't like what I have on my iPod.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

My wife and I both have all our music ripped to MP3 format. My 40GB ipod holds all our music combined so she has the option of playing her lame music or my good music.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Exactly. Sometimes my wife brings along a case of CDs because she doesn't like what I have on my iPod.

Ok Jim, what kinda music do you listen to. Inquiring minds want to know. I realize this is a CL thing, and I'm hoping the mod's will oblige this request, they might be interested to.


----------



## MonkeyMachine (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

I have searched for a while now within the forums and have not seen anything mentioned specifically about iPod2Car (http://peripheralelectronics.com/ipod2car/index.shtml) I am sure there are other offerings out there but this company claims that their solution is compatable with Volkswagen "ALL Models - Including vehicles with NAV 1998-2005". This includes the ability to interface directly with the iPod. Help us SpockCat, you're our only hope!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (MonkeyMachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonkeyMachine* »_I have searched for a while now within the forums and have not seen anything mentioned specifically about iPod2Car (http://peripheralelectronics.com/ipod2car/index.shtml) I am sure there are other offerings out there but this company claims that their solution is compatable with Volkswagen "ALL Models - Including vehicles with NAV 1998-2005". This includes the ability to interface directly with the iPod. Help us SpockCat, you're our only hope!









Sorry, I can't help you much with this one. They don't provide much detail on their website. The only thing I can see is the $200 price tag. 11 1/2 feet of cable and a plug that looks like it plugs into the rear of the car at the CD changer plug (not the back of the radio). All signs point to an overpriced unit that you then need to run the wire from rear to front. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bklyndoug (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

folks have referred to the icelink install as very easy. does anyone have specific install instructions? could a complete moron like me easily install this thing? what is needed for the install besides the icelink itself? any other tools?


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (bklyndoug)*

Though I didn't install an icelink (didn't need to switch tracks using the steering wheel so I went with the $120 adaptor @ enfig.com instead), I'm sure the installation procedure is quite similar. The following is a brief synopsis of how the install works
1) remove the radio -- to do this, you'll need 4 radio removal tools, which you can purchase from enfig.com, spockcat, etc. -- push 'em into the little holes on the top and bottom corners of the radio and the radio will (fairly easily) pop right out.
2) rest the radio face-down on the center console (pretty much sits on top of the shift lever) -- I placed a towel over the radio's face to keep everything safe.
3) remove the wiring harness from the bottom left (driver's) side of the radio back. 
4) insert the adaptor plug into the appropriate place on the harness (car-side) -- provided instructions should explain how to do this, it's REAL easy.
5) affix ground cable to screw post on back of radio
6) plug wiring harness back into the back of the radio
7) using a coat hanger, etc., fish the ipod end of the cable down so that it exits by/below the lower left-hand corner of the glove box (at the junction of several trim pieces). Pull out slack so you have as much cable coming through as possible
8) reinstall radio, can require a bit of finesse to get and cables lined up so radio will completely slide/lock in
9) plug in ipod, fire up radio and select cd changer -- play a tune on the ipod over the car stereo -- all should now work








10) confirm that mfi doesn't show hood as open. If hood is shown as open on the mfi, the radio hasn't fully seated back into the dash, carefully push on corners to seat.
11) optional, further route cable as desired to terminate where desired on car. With our enfig mount, we simply left the cable as-is -- it provides sufficient room for the driver to hold/adjust the plugged-in ipod and the ipod will sit either in a cupholder or in the open change drawer/ashtray.
That about does it -- I found this to be a pretty simple/straightforward install


----------



## Radiotalker (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dsacks)*

If anyone hears whether or not these options work with the new DVD Nav unit, make sure to let us know ASAP! 
I'm assuming the plugs in the back haven't changed, but want to be sure before I sink any money into it.


----------



## bklyndoug (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (CaptainT-reg)*

captain - 
love your install. question - it looks like your wire comes out from under the glove box, correct? given this, do you have any problems opening your glovebox? 
also, how easy was the proclip install? 
finally, where did you buy yours? direct from the densionusa site?
thanks.


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (bklyndoug)*

On mine, the cable exits out of the junction between the trim below the glove box, below the center console and the carpet -- it's near the glove box, but does not affect its usability.
One thing on captain's mount -- though it looks real nice, it looks like it'd be hard to read the ipod's screen when in the mount. Can the ipod be removed from the mount and still be connected to the radio? That would be real useful for switching albums, etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (dsacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsacks* »_On mine, the cable exits out of the junction between the trim below the glove box, below the center console and the carpet -- it's near the glove box, but does not affect its usability.
One thing on captain's mount -- though it looks real nice, it looks like it'd be hard to read the ipod's screen when in the mount. Can the ipod be removed from the mount and still be connected to the radio? That would be real useful for switching albums, etc. 

I too think that the iPod is too far away from the driver to be able to see the screen. At least my old eyes wouldn't be able to see it that far away. I had to switch my phone to large font display and it is in the same location as his iPod. 
With regard to being connected when removed from the mount, I bet it is the same as the Seidio. The audio exists through the plug at the bottom of the iPod and this plug is fixed in the mount. So when you pull the iPod out, the audio is diconnected.


----------



## deep_socket (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

Spockcat:
Is there a best way to connect an XM satellite radio directly to a standard (non-nav) Toureg radio? The XM car kit has a line out jack intended for use with a cassette adapter. Could I just use your kit, or a blitzsafe adapter? 
I was thinking of putting a line-in jack in the little cup where the air suspension control goes (when you have it, which I don't). I haven't seen that done--any reason it would not work?
Any advice on installing a bluetooth phone kit with a standard radio? 
Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (deep_socket)*

Use the Blitzsafe adapter if you can stand losing the CD changer. Then an RCA to 1/8" stereo adapter cable from Radio Shack or elsewhere. I would put the XM head in the ashtray area, especially if you have the wood covered console.
No problem with a Bluetooth phone kit on the standard radio. I offer a wire kit for that with the complete plug for the back of the radio and the mute wire.


----------



## bklyndoug (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

yet more questions...
spock, if i use icelink or enfig connections for the ipod do i then prevent myself from adding an XM/sirius radio down the road?
captain, i read the manual on the icelink and it says that its interface does not allow you to select by artist or album but only by playlist. however, it does say that you can bypass the icelink interface and use the clickwheel directly, but you lose some functionality (song names in the head unit, etc.).
how hard is it to bypass the icelink interface?
for dsacks et al, if i use enfig, is it possible to use a mount/holder that is as sleek as the icelink's? all the ones i have seen have seemed bulky, not sure what you all have seen.
finally, for anothercar (aka leweyb) - any chance you will be around amagansett this weekend for the install (assuming i get this stuff in time)?
thanks everyone!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (deep_socket)*

I've done a couple of Bluetooth (Parrot CK3000) installs - I have one in my non-nav Touareg. Spock's kit works great for this, and most of the instructions can be found in the various posts here.
I'm also in the Boston area, if you need some face to face consultation.


----------



## bklyndoug (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (4x4s)*

spock - 
why would you use the enfig solution instead of your cables plus a seidio to mount and charge it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (bklyndoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklyndoug* »_spock - 
why would you use the enfig solution instead of your cables plus a seidio to mount and charge it?

Is that a trick question? I don't know why.


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

Spockcat's setup is a GREAT one. Had the Seidio mount been available when I was in the market, I'd have likely gone with his setup. 
About the only real advantage to the enfig setup over spockcat's is that the enfig is relatively easier and less involved to install. 
Enfig -- one piece assembly, pull the radio, plug one end into the back of the radio, fish the other end out by the glove box, put back in the radio and you're done. 
Spockcat's, otoh, involves a few more parts and, to make the install really clean, a bit more disassembly.


----------



## The GREEK (Aug 17, 2001)

question: 
I decided to go with the Seidio Mount for my ipod, but I cannot figure out how to order the unit from the link that sprockcat posted. Can someone help me? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
TIA


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (The GREEK)*

http://www.seidioonline.com/Se...t=357


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (bklyndoug)*

bklyndoug - The icelink is VERY to install. At first, it took me about 40 minutes to run the wire from the back of the head unit to the passenger footwell. Stupidly, I was trying to do it without using any kind of fish-tape. I then unbent a wire coathanger and was able to run the wire in about 10 seconds!
Other than my wasted time of running the wire, it took about an additional 10-15 minutes to actually pull the head unit out and plug in the icelink. It's a VERY easy install that anyone can do.
My Icelink doesn't display anything on the head unit (no track names, artist names, etc.). I don't know about the newest version of the Icelink though.  However, I'm very satisfied with the Icelink and viewing the song information on the Ipod itself. By bypassing the Icelink interface, I think they just mean to just use the controls on the Ipod. No modifications need to be performed.
The wire from the cradle does not interfer with the glove compartment in any way. You've seen the picture of my install on this thread, but I've since taken that wire that you see in the picture and looped it behind the cradle adapter. The cable now hugs the side of the center console and is not even visible. It's a really clean install (I'll have to take an updated picture of it for you). I cannot recommend this enough! I love it!!


----------



## The GREEK (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

thank you sir!


----------



## bklyndoug (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (The GREEK)*

captain, thanks for the info!


----------



## cmh74 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: iPod our VW Touareg!! When will our Touareg iPod-ready? (spockcat)*

If you get the icelink solution will it also allow you to use the navigation screen for your phone/contacts?
thanks.


----------

